# New Year's Contest



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm hoping to have several different contests and fun activities during 2012 and wanted to kick off the New Year with a "Where Are We Going?" Contest.

This is just for fun, so prizes will be small. This time it will be for 2 bags of Buddy Biscuits.

Each SM member will have only 1 try to guess the destination. Please pm me as soon as you think you know the answer. The first person to pm me with the correct response will be the winner. Because you have only 1 guess, you will need to be pretty sure before you use your guess. You can ponder your guess in this thread and they won't count as your guess -- only the guess that you pm me. 

Clues will be posted each day between 12:00 - 1:00 p.m. (MT).


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie, Tilly and Secret are going on a trip. You need to guess where they are going.

Clue #1 (1/3/12):
The city that they're visiting is NOT located in the Western Hemisphere.

Clue #2 (1/4/12):
This famous city is currently known by its modern name, but has previously been known by 2 other names.

Clue #3 (1/5/12):
This city was founded by the Greeks and has been ruled by many great empires including the Greek Empire, the Roman Empire, the Byzantine Empire, the Spanish Empire and even by Napoleon's French Empire.

Clue #4 (1/6/12):
This is a port city. It has the 2nd highest passenger flow in the world.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

FUN!! Rudy loves Buddy Biscuits so you all better watch out.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie's never had Buddy Biscuits so now is his chance!!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Mine have never had em either but we're going to have to stay tuned for clues, too many possibilities with that clue.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel's never had them either but, I bet she likes them! She likes everything!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting: Gee, that first clue narrows down things so much.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My first thought was that it would be somewhere you could drive to, but I don't imagine you can drive across an ocean. Hmmm.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylvia, do you know how funny you are? More times than not , there is something to laugh at that you've posted!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sylvia, do you know how funny you are? More times than not , there is something to laugh at that you've posted!


So true! That's why we love her.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Buddy Biscuits....OH BOY! I'll be watching and guessing!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> My first thought was that it would be somewhere you could drive to, but I don't imagine you can drive across an ocean. Hmmm.


Didn't you ever see those Duck Boat tours, Sylvia? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Ahoy, duckie:w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sylvia, do you know how funny you are? More times than not , there is something to laugh at that you've posted!


I try to make peeps smile.



RudyRoo said:


> So true! That's why we love her.


:blush:




Snowbody said:


> Didn't you ever see those Duck Boat tours, Sylvia? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Ahoy, duckie:w00t:


:w00t: nope...I wish I did, but I don't... know what of you speak. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> :w00t: nope...I wish I did, but I don't... know what of you speak. :HistericalSmiley:


Really? Here's a look.Boston Duck Tours - The Official Website & Online Tickets I've taken it in Boston. The are amphibious and drive all over and then right into the water. :w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I rode the "Duck" in Philly one time....does that count? We didn't cross the ocean though.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Ooooh...this is going to be fun!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Really? Here's a look.Boston Duck Tours - The Official Website & Online Tickets I've taken it in Boston. The are amphibious and drive all over and then right into the water. :w00t:


Can you take the ducky to say ummmm.....Dubai?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am going to go for it Lynn. I feel lucky. I want those biscuits........:rockon:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

artytime: YAY Buddy Biscuits! I am mos def interested! :Waiting:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, so I'm down to either the Northern, Southern, or Eastern Hemisphere


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:chili::chili: I AM NOT GOOD AT GUESSING BUT ROMEO & JULIET ARE GOING TO BITE MY TAIL OFF IF I DONT TRY :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Um, I think you could be in the Southern Hemisphere and the Western Hemisphere at the same time. So we are looking at the Eastern Hemisphere either north or south. Somewhere in the Land of Far Far Away.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Do we get another clue, Lynn? :Waiting:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I came looking for a clue at 12 our time too, but it's between 12 and 1 mountain time!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - 2nd clue has been posted in Post #2.  Happy Guessing.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Where is Post#2?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> Where is Post#2?


the second post in this thread Donna -- it also has the first clue.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee, if we knew what hemisphere it would narrow it down some. I'm surprised by how many cities had at least two other names. I feel like I'm in school again!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, can I guess now?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh this is fun!:chilif course I have no clue and trying to cheat by googling didn't help either! :HistericalSmiley:

Naddie& Quincy>> Hey a mama's dotta do what a mama's dotta to do to keep us in Buddie Biscuits!! :innocent::blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- you can guess.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---this is probably not right---a really long, long shot this early, but I have enough else to do on my plate & will get out of everyone's way by guessing! 
Istanbul?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Naddie and Quincy -- Lacie, Tilly and Secret were very unhappy that I was giving away *THEIR* Buddy Biscuits. LOL I tried to explain that some of the Buddy Biscuit packages where for the contest winner, but they believe that once Buddy Biscuits reach our house, they shouldn't leave except by going into their own tummies.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

History class 101 Google is not helping shhhhh :innocent::innocent::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Okay....I'll give a guess....hope Ollie will forgive me if I'm wrong. Is it St. Petersburg, Russia?


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Did someone win already?!?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh Donna I just spent forever on google looking for names who changed lol. Pm her its the only way a guess can count...that was mine also but who knows! Wonder what they'd be doing ther? I'll be hoping mine forgive me too!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> OK---this is probably not right---a really long, long shot this early, but I have enough else to do on my plate & will get out of everyone's way by guessing!
> Istanbul?


That was my other guess! Lol I like games but I almost always lose. I'm too slow I guess


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Does everyone remember that guessing in the thread doesn't count? I sent my guess by PM...somebody else made the same guess in the thread, but I had not seen it yet. I am now out of the game.

It looks like three of us guessed St. Petersburg.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jerusalem?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I also sent mine by pm. Dang I'm out too  oh well. I didn't wanna chance another clue to make it obvious the answer then it would be the fastest pm-er lol


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sylvia, if it was me, I apologize. This is my first time participating in a SM contest. Should have read better.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

If its instanbul I'll be bummed. I always pick the wrong answer out of two guesses haha not so serious here but on test at school...not so great! Lol


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

So it's not istanbul or st Petersburg? Those were my initial thoughts but I couldnt decide and then I saw someone had guessed each of them so I figured it was too late, now I have no clue!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh - those were my first two guesses too. I'm lucky I didn't take a guess yet. And we are supposed to *PM the answers*!!!! Hmm, will Lynn tell us the wrong guesses though?????


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh this is fun!:chilif course I have no clue and trying to cheat by googling didn't help either! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Naddie& Quincy>> Hey a mama's dotta do what a mama's dotta to do to keep us in Buddie Biscuits!! :innocent::blush:


Yeah, how many will admit they cheated? :HistericalSmiley: I guessed Istanbul, too. One of my doctors and her husband visited there a few months ago. But, I will fess up ... I cheated. I googled. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> Sylvia, if it was me, I apologize. This is my first time participating in a SM contest. Should have read better.


There is nothing to apologize for Donna. You guessed it first in the thread. I sent my PM at 12:35 which was later than your post or Missy's. I just didn't see the thread before. If it is St. Petersburg Missy will be the winner, if it isn't YOU will still be in the game.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

No -- I won't tell you the guesses that have been made that are not correct. AND -- I'm only responding to guesses that were pm'd to me.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Nope I'm wrong...so it's good you didn't read first Donna! Lol I jumped the gun a bit haha


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How about Beijing?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is very educational...Lol I didn't know that so much of Europe is east of the prime meridian.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> How about Beijing?


Was it known as something other than Peking? I just thought that nobody would want to take their dogs there...I read about the festival where they EAT dogs.:new_shocked:

What other name did Istanbul have than Constantinople ?

I am absolutely obsessive...I HAVE to know the answer. I am going to sit right here until the next clue in 21 hours.:w00t:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Was it known as something other than Peking? I just thought that nobody would want to take their dogs there...I read about the festival where they EAT dogs.:new_shocked:
> 
> What other name did Istanbul have than Constantinople ?
> 
> I am absolutely obsessive...I HAVE to know the answer. I am going to sit right here until the next clue in 21 hours.:w00t:


Byzantium?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> Byzantium?


Wow Melissa, I am immmmpresssed. I can't remember a thing before 1500.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Eh well actually I saw a list online about cities who had name changes. However I did know Constantinople beforehand and truly had I gotten out a map to look at cities and recall some history I still would have guessed Saint Petersburg...ugh just seemed to easy  lol

.....a thing before 1500 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just posted the 3rd club in Post #2 of this thread.  Good luck.

Guesses so far (not have been correct):
1. St. Petersburg
2. Istanbul
3. Malta


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I should have waited for just one more clue!!! Ahhh  lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

All right. I PM'd my guess. Hoping I'm right.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's not Rome either -- several have guessed Rome.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> All right. I PM'd my guess. Hoping I'm right.


Sue - I just said in the thread about yours that it wasn't the place that you guessed, so I'm giving you a "freebie".


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm out! I guess I'll be buying the pups some buddy biscuits! Lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm out but I bet it's Naples!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe Barcelona?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

hmmmm, we have no idea. :huh:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well my original guesses have all been noted as wrong! ( glad i didn't send a guess in LOL ) 
I have no clue but thinking it might have a connection somehow to SM members, I was going to say Athens but to my knowledge no name changes... so I'm going to go out on a limb and guess Vienna( have no idea if name changes there or not) but going to just go for it because I don't think I'd ever get it anyway no matter how many clues! :HistericalSmiley I always disliked geography!) Just thinking it might be with it's mention with Kitzel... ( great deductive reasoning eh? :w00t: )

Naddie>> yeah great Mom!! you DO KNOW you're risking our Buddy Biscuits don't ya!!!:angry::angry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaEnzo said:


> I'm out! I guess I'll be buying the pups some buddy biscuits! Lol


 
yeah, I took a guess and think I'll be having to order my twirps some too!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> yeah, I took a guess and think I'll be having to order my twirps some too!!:HistericalSmiley:


Did you PM it, Terry. They have to be PM'd.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, , Sue, I did Pm it ( for what it's worth!:HistericalSmiley


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I'm out not Vienna! :smilie_tischkante: I tried to get Lynn to make a change in plans but don't think she's goin' for it! :HistericalSmiley:

Naddie & Quincy!! Thanks a LOT ma!!There go our buddie buscuits!! :angry::angry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so bad at this that I think if Lynn told us what city it was, I STILL wouldn't get it. :w00t: Maybe they're just coming to my house...Big Apple, Neuva York, New York. Three names. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today's clue has been posted.

FYI -- it's not VIENNA nor ALEXANDRIA either.

If we don't have a winner today, I will begin posting 2 clues a day starting tomorrow -- one at 9:00 a.m. and one at 5:00 p.m. (MT).

Keep guessing. Starting tomorrow, the clues will begin getting easier. I promise.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

AND --- we have a WINNER!!!! :chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:

Sue (snowbody) guessed NAPLES which is the correct answer. Tyler will be receiving Buddy Biscuits because his mom is soooooooooo smart.

And yes - Amanda (BellaEnzo) had already mentioned Naples in this thread, but she had pm'd me another city as her guess.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here are a few other interesting facts about the city of Naples:

1. It is one of the oldest continually inhabited cities in the world.

2. It has the largest historic city center in Europe.

3. It is the 91st richest city in the world in terms of purchasing power

4. Both Peter and Paul preached in Naples.

5. Football (soccer) is the city's favorite sport.

6. Naples has the oldest STATE University in the world.

7. If Naples were a country, it would be the 68th wealthiest country in the world.

8. Naples was the most bombed Italian city during WWII.

9. It lies between 2 active volcanos.

10. What makes it such a busy passenger port city are the hydrofoils and ferries that travel between Naples, the Isle of Capri and other small isles off its coast.

Thanks to everyone that played. Hope you enjoyed this little contest. We will be doing many events like this (and others) throughout the year -- just for FUN.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Okay - now I want to go to Naples...maybe for my 60th this year.:innocent:

So Tyler and I talked it over and we decided that we would like the Buddy Biscuits sent to Judy, who is one of the AMA Rescue Fosters extraordinaire. Gee, I hope it's Judy....hmmm, whomever was getting the toy contributions. I think I saved her address Lynn or maybe it's still in that Donate Used Toy thread. That would make us very happy. :thumbsup: But going back to Italy would make us happier
Thanks Lynn for starting this fun guessing game.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Sue!

I guessed Naples, too, but, I am too slow. LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

See I should of held off on my first answer I knew it was Naples!! Congratulations Sue!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tyler (and Sue) -- that is so generous of you to donate your Buddy Biscuits to our dear rescues. 

I actually have a big package of toys, beds, etc. that is just about ready to go to Judy, so I will include Tyler's Buddy Biscuits and let her know that they came from you. 

Marie -- you were soooooooooo smart too. I'll be putting in extra Buddy Biscuits for the rescues from Snowball too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations SUE!!!! :aktion033::aktion033: .. and how sweet of you and Tyler to donate the biscuits to the rescue! 

Naddie& Quincy>> good works 'Ms. Sue' ( yes my kids have manners!:HistericalSmiley and it otay 'cause we knows our mama will gets us da buddie biscuits anyhows! :biggrin::supacool:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh wait Buddy Biscuits! I thought we won a trip to Naples? LOL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

furbabies mom said:


> oh wait buddy biscuits! I thought we won a trip to naples? Lol


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

So, the big question is ...

When are Lacie, Tilly, and Secret leaving for Naples? Are you joining them, Lynn? If you can't go with them ... well then, I will go with them! : )


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Marie, if only. I love Naples and also especially love the Isle of Capri.

My next trip aboard, however, will be to France to visit with my French family. I was an exchange student to France (when I was in HS) and did a year of college at the Sorbonne. I need to go visit my "family" as several have health problems and I want to see them again before they pass. Jerry and I had planned on going a couple of years ago, but that was when he was really sick. Now, there's no way I would let him travel overseas -- not with his health issues.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Sylvia and I pm'd the answer to each other way before anyone guessed it here haha. That was a fun game even if I got out at the beginning! Congrats Tyler! (and your smart mom who was just being shy when she said she wouldn't know if Lynn told us the city lol) what a kind and loving gesture to send those awesome buddy biscuits to some sweet deserving fluffs! They are already in toy heaven now they can be in treat heaven too!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh, Marie, if only. I love Naples and also especially love the Isle of Capri.
> 
> My next trip aboard, however, will be to France to visit with my French family. I was an exchange student to France (when I was in HS) and did a year of college at the Sorbonne. I need to go visit my "family" as several have health problems and I want to see them again before they pass. Jerry and I had planned on going a couple of years ago, but that was when he was really sick. Now, there's no way I would let him travel overseas -- not with his health issues.


The girls are going to Naples alone?:w00t: Oh no, who's going to protect them from the Neopolitan mastiffs?

Congratulations Sue!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

furbabies mom said:


> oh wait buddy biscuits! I thought we won a trip to naples? Lol


ahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh, Marie, if only. I love Naples and also especially love the Isle of Capri.
> 
> My next trip aboard, however, will be to France to visit with my French family. I was an exchange student to France (when I was in HS) and did a year of college at the Sorbonne. I need to go visit my "family" as several have health problems and I want to see them again before they pass. Jerry and I had planned on going a couple of years ago, but that was when he was really sick. Now, there's no way I would let him travel overseas -- not with his health issues.


I'm always packed and ready for a trip, if you need a travel companion. Hey, maybe we should all take a SM trip!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> I'm always packed and ready for a trip, if you need a travel companion. Hey, maybe we should all take a SM trip!


I'm ready Glenda. Road, uh, airline trip. :chili::chili: And Lynn can do all the translating since she's our resident linguist!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I'm ready Glenda. Road, uh, airline trip. :chili::chili: And Lynn can do all the translating since she's our resident linguist!!:thumbsup:


I want to go to Vermont!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Lynn....if the girls go to Italy on their own, they may fall in love with Italian hunks (like Bibu :wub and never come back!!!! 

On a serious note---are they really going to Naples by themselves? Who will they stay with? I know Naples very well and the last time I was there my phone disappeared from on my table in a pizzeria! :huh: The best part is that nobody noticed until 20 minutes later! Yeah....that is Naples for you. You have to have eyes even on your behind! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cory -- I would never let the girls go to Naples without a proper chaperon. Is Bibu available to protect them? At least he speaks Italian -- Lacie, Tilly and Secret don't really speak much Italian.  Maybe I need to get Tyler, Hunter, Bibu, Rudy, Snowball, Rocky and some more of our boys to help keep them safe. But then, the boys might fall in love with a beautiful Italian Maltese. 

Such a dilema -- guess they'll just have to stay home with me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just popping in....are we all going on a trip??? I'm ready... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - I think that Secret just got off the phone with Ava about going on a trip. You might want to keep an eye on her. They're spending a lot of time on the phone and on the computer -- so I know that something's up. Just wait and see.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Uh oh. Tyler just packed his new vest, an Italian dictionary, an iPhone and jerky treats in his bag. I think they're all taking off again. I hope it's not by hot air balloon like last year. :w00t: I think there are going to be some worried SM mommies. Check that the boys aren't texting each other.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Just popping in....are we all going on a trip??? I'm ready... :thumbsup:


I'm ready, too!!! Count me in!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just opened up my computer history and see that Tyler has contacted the Post Office about a passport. :new_shocked::new_shocked: And don't you know the little devil dog downloaded one of the few (cough,cough) photos I've taken of him as his picture for it. I better get up early and head him off at the pass. Everyone out there...watch your Malts and don't let them check Expedia, Orbitz or Travelocity. I think they're heading for Italy. :smpullhair:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Just opened up my computer history and see that Tyler has contacted the Post Office about a passport. :new_shocked::new_shocked: And don't you know the little devil dog downloaded one of the few (cough,cough) photos I've taken of him as his picture for it. I better get up early and head him off at the pass. Everyone out there...watch your Malts and don't let them check Expedia, Orbitz or Travelocity. I think they're heading for Italy. :smpullhair:


You're right, Sue.. the twirps have gotten the word and have been making plans!!! I saw my charge card statement and they've contacted a travel agent, ordered swim wear, and new luggage!
hmmm looked further .. discovered they were in contact with their friends here and saw Naples mentioned several times!! But no passport!! I then realized the little "Einstiens" planned to meet with their friends for sure, but they will be disapointed...... they have reservations all right BUT in Naples, Florida!!!
Ahh they're darlin' but not the sharpest cheese on the platter!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> You're right, Sue.. the twirps have gotten the word and have been making plans!!! I saw my charge card statement and they've contacted a travel agent, ordered swim wear, and new luggage!
> hmmm looked further .. discovered they were in contact with their friends here and saw Naples mentioned several times!! But no passport!! I then realized the little "Einstiens" planned to meet with their friends for sure, but they will be disapointed...... they have reservations all right BUT in Naples, Florida!!!
> Ahh they're darlin' but not the sharpest cheese on the platter!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

I have to tell you a quick story about a friend of mine. She and her fiance' were going to Jamaica to be married on the beach. They got to the airport and his passport was expired! She left without him and he had to scramble to get a new passport! :HistericalSmiley: All worked out, and he got there in time for the ceremony.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> You're right, Sue.. the twirps have gotten the word and have been making plans!!! I saw my charge card statement and they've contacted a travel agent, ordered swim wear, and new luggage!
> hmmm looked further .. discovered they were in contact with their friends here and saw Naples mentioned several times!! But no passport!! I then realized the little "Einstiens" planned to meet with their friends for sure, but they will be disapointed...... they have reservations all right BUT in Naples, Florida!!!
> Ahh they're darlin' but *not the sharpest cheese on the platter*!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Terry, you have me hysterical. :HistericalSmiley: Naples, Florida!! How are you going to break it to them? And I never heard "the sharpest cheese on the platter" before!! Love it. :chili: So I wonder if anyone else is going to join the gang on their travels. I know Pat's crew is always up for a trip.


Madison's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I have to tell you a quick story about a friend of mine. She and her fiance' were going to Jamaica to be married on the beach. They got to the airport and his passport was expired! She left without him and he had to scramble to get a new passport! :HistericalSmiley: All worked out, and he got there in time for the ceremony.


Oh, Glenda, when you wrote that she left without him I was expecting that she met someone in Jamaica, fell madly in love and married HIM. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Now you tell me -- would any WOMAN ever forget a detail like that? Methinks not!


----------

